# Where to stay around Alice Smith



## daniellemorais9696 (Dec 3, 2015)

My husband and i are planning to send our daughter to Alice Smith but we are still on waiting. While waiting for the reply from school, would like to know if anyone here can recommend where me and my family can stay around the campus @ Seri Kembangan area? 

Thanks


----------

